# Anyone bought from here?



## kyleweeks522 (Jul 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever bought from this site?   Cause it seems a bit dodgy but I sure would like to pay that little for a 7d.


----------



## TCampbell (Jul 13, 2012)

You can do a search on them.  When i did one, they showed up several different lists that track fraudulent websites.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 13, 2012)

If its too good to be true. *IT IS*.
Buy it from B&H or adorama for example...


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2012)

Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 13, 2012)

If it's "too good to be true" then it's probably not legit.


----------

